# [gnome] impossible de demarer gnome-session

## Chr0nos

Bonjours,

j'ai actuelement un soucis sous ma gentoo favorite: je viens de migrer de gnome2 à gnome3 (tout en gardant mate de coté) pour utiliser cinnamon mais voila: pas moyen de demarer gdm avec gnome ou cinnamon (et en prime mon theme Qt est devenu immonde...) 

dans le log j'ai ca:

 *Quote:*   

> StarK gdm # cat :0-greeter.log
> 
> Window manager warning: Log level 16: Failed to load apps: Failed to look up menu_file for "applications.menu"
> 
>       JS LOG: GNOME Shell started at Wed Mar 20 2013 16:17:32 GMT+0100 (CET)
> ...

 

et je me retrouve avec le super message inutile au possible: "quelque chose c'est mal passé...." (on se croirais sous windows avec les erreurs du type "bon ca marche pas, je te dirais pas pourquoi, prie et recomence...")

du coup je patine ^

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Je me demande s'il n'y a pas de lien avec tes messages d'erreurs précédents...

Pourrais-tu nous donner la sortie de 

```
emerge --info
```

 ?

As-tu eu des mises à jour récemment du genre dbus ? Dans ce cas, tente de mettre à jour dbus-glib et dbus-python:

```
emerge -1av dbus-glib dbus-python
```

Et remettre de l'ordre dans tes pilotes graphiques:

```
emerge @x11-module-rebuild
```

 et dans les modules externes au noyau:

```
emerge @module-rebuild
```

----------

## Chr0nos

alors du coté du systeme:

 *Quote:*   

> StarK / # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.2.0_alpha168 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.16.0, 3.8.2-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

ensuite j'ai recompilé les modules externes, les drivers graphiques (nvidia) et les deux paquet en raport avec dbus, j'ai carémément reboot le pc: rien n'a changé, le message d'erreur reste identique

----------

